
NYPD demands that Google's Waze app stop revealing DWI checkpoints - pseudolus
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/06/-googles-waze-revealing-dwi-checkpoints-nypd.html
======
ada1981
Under what law does NYPD think this falls?

Clearly this is protected speech.

I most certainly as an individual have a right to tell you about a DWI
checkpoint and company has the right to facilitate that legally protected
speech.

~~~
pseudolus
It's great to stand on the First Amendment but that doesn't imply an
obligation to do so. Arguably, removing the functionality for broadcasting DWI
checkpoints falls under the rubric of "don't be evil". What's the social
utility in allowing drunk drivers to escape detection?

~~~
ccvannorman
It's not about drunk drivers escaping detection. I don't drive drunk or do
anything illegal in my car (other than sometimes exceed speed limit with
everyone else), and I still prefer to avoid a "Papers please" situation on the
road because I don't like the government flexing their guns to force me to
stop my vehicle and interrogate me for no good reason.

Plus, obviously, they are traffic predictors.

------
mailslot
How many drunk drivers are responsible enough to even use an app to evade
checkpoints? Is this really an issue?

~~~
Paulods
Well I get that in this situation it's possibly not.

Take another country like Japan though where it's 0 tolerance - would you have
the same view?

------
Svettie
If anything, this publicity will increase the usage of Waze for evading these
checkpoints.

~~~
sucrose
Exactly; Streisand Effect. If Waze removes the functionality, I'll have a new
side project.

------
rolph
having concern for LEO safety and efficacy:

"please avoid this location as there is police activity, you should avoid
interfering, with or complicating thier efforts with your presence".

nothing criminal about advising someone to avoid messing up an investigation.

